# Charter train at Fort Worth



## Striker (Jun 16, 2008)

I meant to post this a while back but kept forgetting.

A few weeks ago I happened to stop by the Fort Worth station and sitting there were 2 passenger cars. I could see inside some of the windows and it was decked out quite nicely with luxurious wood furniture and other amenities. The cars read "St. James..." something, at least I believe that's what it was. It's been a while. But it definitely was a charter train.

The two cars seemed to have their own diesel/electric motors for electricity generation to power the a/c and other stuff, but I don't think they were self-propelled. Anyone have additional info on these?


----------



## had8ley (Jun 16, 2008)

Striker said:


> I meant to post this a while back but kept forgetting.
> A few weeks ago I happened to stop by the Fort Worth station and sitting there were 2 passenger cars. I could see inside some of the windows and it was decked out quite nicely with luxurious wood furniture and other amenities. The cars read "St. James..." something, at least I believe that's what it was. It's been a while. But it definitely was a charter train.
> 
> The two cars seemed to have their own diesel/electric motors for electricity generation to power the a/c and other stuff, but I don't think they were self-propelled. Anyone have additional info on these?


No, but I do know Amtrak keeps a portable generator in Fort Worth for Heartland Flyer and that was probably what was hooked up to the private cars. Sometimes you can call the station itself and the agent will be nice enough to give you some details on the PV move. Private cars are not self propelled and Amtrak has made them switch to head end power so that they are compatible with the rest of the train that they run on while attached to an Amtrak train.


----------

